# Maße Bike - Karton



## Mexx4 (16. März 2012)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand die Abmessungen der Radon - Kartons für Hardtails posten?
Sind die von Ramenhöhe zu Ramenhöhe nochmal unterschiedlich?
Bekomm ich 2 davon in ein Auto der Golf - Klasse?

mfg & Danke 
Mexx


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (16. März 2012)

wenn du die hintere Sitzreihe umklappst dann gehts rein, zumindest im Golf 6 hatte ich kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mexx4 (16. März 2012)

Auch 2 Stück davon?


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (16. März 2012)

Ich hatte nur einen drin, aber ein weiterer hätte mit Sicherheit auch rein gepasst, habe nur keine Maße davon...


----------



## friesenspiess (16. März 2012)

@mexx4
140 / 20 / 78

Gilt aber nur für HT's, Fullys und Trekkimgräder haben
größere Abmessungen.
Gruß Razul


----------



## midin (16. März 2012)

Im schlimmsten Fall würd ichs halt vor Ort auspacken und dann ins Auto, dann sollte es locker gehen. Der Karton ist sowieso sperrig ohne Ende.


----------



## Mexx4 (16. März 2012)

friesenspiess schrieb:


> @mexx4
> 140 / 20 / 78
> 
> Gilt aber nur für HT's, Fullys und Trekkimgräder haben
> ...



1000 Dank, Razul


----------

